# High Quality Pen Kits



## JPW062 (Nov 3, 2016)

I am a new pen turner and I am working on some slimlines.
I am not very happy with the quality of the pen kits.  They aren't bad.  Much better than a pen I would buy at the store, but if I am putting a few hours into turning and finishing a pen I want a kit that will last decades ad I am thinking these kits will likely last a few years.
I am using some wood from the families original barn as blanks.  It has been floating around my family for 4 generations, so I hate to turn it into pens that will only last a few years.  I'd rather a few decades at least.

I do want to stick to slim lines.

Of course, I worked as an aero machinist in the past and have been told several times this is woodworking and it isn't going to be up to "helicopter standards."


----------



## mark james (Nov 3, 2016)

Welcome from Medina, OH!

Also welcome to IAP!  (I'll also suggest you add your approximate location in Ohio to your profile so local folks can properly welcome you).

Jumping ahead...  If you want to stick to Slimlines, there are obstacles as well as opportunities!   You can make a bunch of very different profiles with the slimline components.  But there is a whole world of additional kit (and kitless) dimensions.

The Slimline venue will have some nice opportunities for modifications.  But i will encourage you to consider other dimensions for pens (there are many).

Check out these links for slimline info:

http://www.redriverpens.com/articles  Several excellent tutorials on slimline modifications.

http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/slimline_modifications.pdf   Some great pictures.


----------



## mark james (Nov 3, 2016)

I forgot to mention...  Slimline platings are not noted to be especially "robust".

Thus, you may want to consider a few other kit dimensions/platings.

I am not an expert in platings/durability, so any additional comments from others may serve you better.

But again, WELCOME!


----------



## JPW062 (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome.

I'm not exactly all that excited about the slim lines, but they are gifts and that is what I think will be best received.  I am also working on some other kits that don't seem to be as much of a problem.  I guess it is just the nature of the slim lines.  Why someone hasn't made a kit out of hardened super duplex is beyond me

I'd really like to turn slim pens and pencils that match, but not finding many options out there.  The finishes that go well with my blanks seem to be the silver/chrome/satin nickel or black, and I don't think the black will be well received.    Pretty much only found the one set of matching kits I am working on now.  I found the comfort line that has some rubber grip on it I didn't like.  Maybe I am being too picky, but it seems to me like this would be a basic set that almost everyone would carry.

I like some of the profiles in those links, but for this I just want some simple plans.  I have 100+ BF of this wood, so I may keep experimenting and passing out the pens to family members, but right now I just want to make people a simple one everyone will appreciate and no one will get envious of each other for Christmas.  Whoever puts me up at Easter can get a fancy one


----------



## edstreet (Nov 3, 2016)

Few things of note. 

A) high quality' is highly subjective and depends on a range of variables such as relative to what. 

B) slimline platings is no different than the same plating on other size kits. Different manufacture platings on the same plating is very valid to compare with but seldom done. 

C) kit quality is generally not related to kit durability. Durability is highly dependent upon application, care and usage.

D) slim lines are not the best way to start for a new turner, try bolt actions.


----------



## Davidh14 (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a only made a couple of slim lines and wasn't happy with the quality. There were from a company that isn't really known for pen kits so I should have known better. I have made quite a few European types. They are a little thicker than a slim line and the quality has been great!


----------



## edstreet (Nov 3, 2016)

Slimlines, like most other kits have good quality and bad quality versions.  Before long you will start to see the high quality dayacom versions, the mid quality berea and some Chinese and the low quality Chinese and some Taiwan.


----------



## JPW062 (Nov 3, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Woodturning-Slimline-Pen-Pack/dp/B00BI4BUTW?th=1
Those are really sharp, but I can't find a matching pencil from that company and have no idea of the durability.

I am looking at durability primarily.  If there are small blemishes or something in parts of the kit I can can mix and match.  The diameters in the kit I just turned only varied about .005 across all 4 places where it met with the tubes.

I am also working on some Sierra Vista/Wall Street II kits.  I believe both kits originate from ?berea?

I was able to turn the Slim Style(which actually isn't the same as a slim line) kit straight as I desired +.010 of the kit's largest component diameter across the length of the two parts with a slight bevel into the kit components using a skew.  That was measured with a cheap set of calipers, not my mitutoya set, but I think that will suffice.  If I get into this I will find a way to mount a cross slide of buy a cheap metal lathe with one.


----------



## JPW062 (Nov 3, 2016)

Where can I buy the dayacom kits retail?  On their website it seems minimum order is 100.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes Berea holds a trademark on the 'sierra' name however there are a number of manufactures, 5 that I am aware of, that make compatible kits with 100% blank dimensions. 

There are inserts to convert Sierra twist pens into pencils. 

Head over to craft supplies USA and look at the artisan line, that is the higher quality versions while the apprentice version is lower quality.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 3, 2016)

Also note the Zoe from R&B is 8mm. It's 1mm bicker than a slimline, made by dayacom and not bad.


----------



## JPW062 (Nov 3, 2016)

I believe I am turning slim line pros and exotic blanks has conversion kits and show their chrome kits with black stripe clips.  

Also conversion kits for the other pens.  Should be able to figure all that out shortly.


----------



## magpens (Nov 3, 2016)

Welcome to IAP !!!!

In my opinion, you won't get much satisfaction out of making slimlines.
Someone has mentioned the 30 Caliber Bolt Action ... a good starters choice, IMO.
More classy pens (and about the same price as a B.A. or a little more) that I would recommend are the Sierra Click (especially in the Elegant Sierra version) pen in titanium gold and black titanium, and also the Aero in the same plating. . That plating looks very nice and is reputed to be very durable. . Those two pen kits are very nice for gifts and the recipients will be very pleased with them. . Seems like you have some really vintage wood to show off (although you didn't say what kind of wood) and that deserves a quality kit and a quality plating like I have suggested.

BTW, the Sierra (and Elegant Sierra) is sold by Berea Hardwoods and also by a number of other sellers such as ExoticBlanks and BearToothWoods. . I think the Aero is from Craft Supplies USA, but others sell it too.


----------



## JPW062 (Nov 6, 2016)

Something is odd about this conversation.  Everyone is talking about plating hen discussing the quality of these kits.  My problem is actual the Center band.  The ID is oversize apx. .015.  This allows it to move of center noticeably.  The plating is not an issue.  

Although not in the directions, I imagine a dab of CA on the lower barrel would sufficiently secure the center ring without ill effect.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 6, 2016)

JPW062 said:


> Something is odd about this conversation.  Everyone is talking about plating hen discussing the quality of these kits.  My problem is actual the Center band.  The ID is oversize apx. .015.  This allows it to move of center noticeably.  The plating is not an issue.
> 
> Although not in the directions, I imagine a dab of CA on the lower barrel would sufficiently secure the center ring without ill effect.



Yes, it would. I'd use epoxy, because any excess will wipe off. CA would be a pain to remove excess. Be careful to center the ring when you glue it.


----------



## magpens (Nov 6, 2016)

JPW062 said:


> Something is odd about this conversation.  Everyone is talking about plating hen discussing the quality of these kits.  My problem is actual the Center band.  The ID is oversize apx. .015.  This allows it to move of center noticeably.  The plating is not an issue.
> 
> Although not in the directions, I imagine a dab of CA on the lower barrel would sufficiently secure the center ring without ill effect.



You didn't actually mention the center band in your original post, but you did mention that you want your pens to last which invites discussion of plating quality.

Here is an example of how the plating can deteriorate ... worst example I have seen:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/advice-needed-damaged-pen-143938/


----------

